# What is/or Where do I get a Client ID?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

What is/or Where do I get a Client ID?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> What is/or Where do I get a Client ID?


For what? Much more info required.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you have any paperwork from Citizenship & Immigration Canada? If you do, check the top right corner of the correspondence and you'll see your client ID noted there. Things may have changed since my husband & I applied under the Family category, but that's where his number was always listed.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Do you have any paperwork from Citizenship & Immigration Canada? If you do, check the top right corner of the correspondence and you'll see your client ID noted there. Things may have changed since my husband & I applied under the Family category, but that's where his number was always listed.


Oh. I downloaded all my forms from the internet - so I don't have a Client ID then.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

nmreich said:


> Oh. I downloaded all my forms from the internet - so I don't have a Client ID then.


Oggy meant when you downloaded the forms, filled them, and then sent them to the CIC. The CIC would have responded to your application with an acknowledgement letter stating what all is missing or what else is needed and next steps. Its ON THAT LETTER from CIC that youll find the Client ID in the top right hand corner. Are you saying you did not get any correspondence back from the CIC?

Hope that helps.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheers NCU... much better explanation than what I provided! 

We must have had the CIC officer from hell because although both of us were supposed to get correspondence, only my husband got an application acknowledgement letter. Being the sponsor, I didn't even know I had a Client ID number until AIP was reached... 7.5 months later!


----------

